# Spot On



## Achamore (Dec 21, 2016)

One of the plants I bought from Sue Adams, originally from Woodstream Orchids, apparently. An unusual staminode cap, so am also posting a close-up of that.

This will have to be my last posting in the forum. I leave with a heavy heart, but I came to the forum for orchids, not politics, and I can't bear having someone's wishes for the next US presidential campaign put in front of my eyes each time I check in on the forum postings. It is for me the equivalent of him posting support for the Ku Klux Klan, and it is NOT what I came to this forum to see. So I will go to theorchidsource.com forum instead from hence. Very sorry to leave, but feel I must.


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2016)

Very interesting!! Wowsers!!!!! What is this?


----------



## Ray (Dec 21, 2016)

You need not read those posts....


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2016)

The other orchid forums suck bad, I've tried them, the orchid source, is the best of the others, still very inconsistent and regulated, moderaters withhold postings and responses


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. So sorry that our toilet of a situation has bothered you so.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 21, 2016)

Please don't leave!!!!! 
We love your wonderful photos and stories that go with them. 

I see what you're saying, but those are just a few ( or is it that one person here with the stupid little note) and majority here are not like that. 

Also, you can opt for hiding posts made by people you rather not see. You will still see them when you are not logged on, which is a bummer. 

I wish this forum had a rule not to talk about politics. 
As you say, this is a hobby website with specific and unifying subjects. 
No need for politics. I really don't get it. 
Plus, we can make whatever rules we want here. This is not a government party. 
People can go leave comments FB, news website comment sections,,, I mean options are plenty and why do we have to do it here on orchid website? 
We need to do something. 
It only serves to hate each other and most of us probably won't ever see each other face to face. So isn't it necessary?
Clearly the answer is no!


----------



## JAB (Dec 21, 2016)

Hmmmm, I don't see any of what you mention. But then again I stay to the forums regarding orchids only. 

While I agree with your opinion about this country, I find it amusing you can't come to ST because of it being thrown in your face... yet you live in Great Britain.... not much of a better track record in terms of crazy right wing rhetoric and racism 

Merry Chrishannakwanmis!!


----------



## fibre (Dec 21, 2016)

Achamore said:


> (...)
> This will have to be my last posting in the forum. I leave with a heavy heart, but I came to the forum for orchids, not politics, and I can't bear having someone's wishes for the next US presidential campaign put in front of my eyes each time I check in on the forum postings. It is for me the equivalent of him posting support for the Ku Klux Klan, and it is NOT what I came to this forum to see. So I will go to theorchidsource.com forum instead from hence. Very sorry to leave, but feel I must.



WHAT A SHAME! I absolutely understand your motivation for leaving this forum. I'm not amused about that kind of political comments too. That's why I added Clark to my 'ignore list'. So I don't see his agitation. And I don't read the threads with politics or other hobbies etc. 

But on the other side, I sometimes like to know what some of these Americans think and feel and why they do it that strange (IMO) way. And I think one has to discus and add ones own sight and has to argue against. But then my English isn't good enough to discuss serious themes without misunderstanding. This is evan not easy in my first language.

Please don't leave this forum! 
We all are here because we love Paphs and Phrags and other orchids. This is the forum with the most knowledgable members. I would be very sad if this forum would be worse off another respected member! 

Unfortunately I have noticed that there aren't as much threads with much different input as in former times. Maybe some of the more knowledgable experts don't have enough time or there is to much politics in this slipper orchid forum ...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2016)

Achamore, I enjoy your posts and being here. This is the best forum. And it is also easy to block posters who create things you don't want to see. Of course you don't have to go to threads which obviously will have negative content. To go to a negative thread, then complain that it's negative, well then whose fault is that? I speak mildly, and hope you stay. I also learned from your ice cream posts, and was inspired to try adding virgin coconut oil to chocolate ice cream recipe, excellent

I also try to play hearts online in a tournament where there is a high percentage of buttheads, and the ignore feature is the most pleasant thing! Certain ancient crotchety old ladies who constantly trash talk and then say who me to stir things up, end up being toothless old bats because their voice is squelched. So relaxing! Lol


Nice flower!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2016)

Rolling on the floor, laughing my effing ass off


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2016)

Obx.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 21, 2016)

If there is a way for me to block all posts from Clark, I will be happy to stay. Can someone please explain how to do that? BTW I have not looked at the political threads. Clark's post on the first page of this thread, with his signature shouting his support for Trump - that's what I am talking about. As I said, I come here for the love of orchids, not to have political extremist views thrown at me.


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2016)

Someone throw that cat a flotation device.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 21, 2016)

Click on that user's profile, click add to ignore list, then click on "save list". Problem solved. 

And please stay!


----------



## eteson (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice plant.
You are one of the best Phrag growers here and I enjoy a lot your inspiring posts... I will miss you.


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2016)

Don, please use the ignore list and stay with us. I think
many of us are confused and uncomfortable with the present political situation and need friends to talk to about
it. Those who are offensive can be ignored.


----------



## fibre (Dec 22, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Can someone please explain how to do that?



Choose one of his posts, click on his name next to the avatar and choose 'view profile' on the context menu, user profile will open. Then click on 'add to ignore list' - ready.

This way you can get a trash free forum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2016)

And make sure you only look at this forum while logged in, otherwise you will see everything. lol

I've just gotten used to it now. Without filter, I just mentally skip those to be skipped. 

Great photos you post always! 
Thank you for your positive contributions to this forum.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow! I didn't know that you could so easily "ignore" someone in this forum..! That's a great feature, now employed by me. I'm happy to stay, now that I don't need to read posts from someone making continual political comments.


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2016)

It IS easy and I hadn't noticed either until it was explained.
What a relief! Whew!!! Of course you made a statement using
Plato as opposed to Aristotle...big contention in philosophy depts.
at universities. I'm rather a Plato person myself.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2016)

nice phrag


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Wow! I didn't know that you could so easily "ignore" someone in this forum..! That's a great feature, now employed by me. I'm happy to stay, now that I don't need to read posts from someone making continual political comments.





Glad you are staying! Technically it's easy to ignore, but I think the urge to bash overwhelms people's higher instincts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2016)

If you ignore them, sometimes they become President!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2016)

NYEric said:


> If you ignore them, sometimes they become President!



Ouch..! So right.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2016)

NYEric said:


> If you ignore them, sometimes they become President!



lol !


----------



## blondie (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow what an smaznig flower and colour.
You have an amazing collection of phrags


----------



## suzyquec (Dec 23, 2016)

I just find this sad. This is an orchid forum not a political one. Losing a valued member hurts and anyone laughing should reconsider what is important.


----------



## Clark (Dec 24, 2016)

suzyquec said:


> anyone laughing should reconsider what is important.



This is some of the best adult humor that I have come across.
I always enjoy a good cry baby act from a hypocrite.
Plus, laughing is healthy and important.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 24, 2016)

.... ¿not allowed to laugh any more?


----------



## Achamore (Dec 24, 2016)

suzyquec said:


> I just find this sad. This is an orchid forum not a political one. Losing a valued member hurts and anyone laughing should reconsider what is important.



I see this as a failure of the moderating, to be honest. Political campaigns should not be intruding in this arena. As I said before, I came to this forum because of my love of orchids. Its only somewhat ok that I can ignore the fellow who is happy that a supporter of white supremacy is heading into the White House, and wants to shout it out with every posting he makes. A healthy forum requires consideration of others. Clark's comments in this thread are simply those of a bully. That should not be permitted. Am I overly sensitive? Maybe, but my interest is in orchids, not in learning again and again that someone here wants Trump to reign forever. So this just isn't working for me. Those responsible for the forum need to either ensure such comments are not permitted, or else see the members drop away, as they have done. The Ignore function is not really sufficient.


----------



## Heather (Dec 24, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Wow! I didn't know that you could so easily "ignore" someone in this forum..! That's a great feature, now employed by me. I'm happy to stay, now that I don't need to read posts from someone making continual political comments.




I'm very glad you are staying. Yes, the ignore function is useful. If I didn't have to read some people's posts here I'd be using it pretty liberally these days myself. 

As I've said before this forum was built around the fact that other forums censored their members and we try very hard not to. That said, I'm weary of the insults. They are also against the rules, and people have been warned numerous times so...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks, Heather. I've been away since before this thread started. 

I'm glad you re-stated that this forum is not censored, except in extreme situations. 

I don't mind talking politics, but I like open respectful conversation. It is hard to avoid politics as it controls much of our lives, no matter where we live in the world. It certainly has a lot to do with what happens to our orchids. 

Thank you Achamore, for staying. You are a valuable member and have lovely plants!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes Don, please tone down your* Plato 340 BC* I find it glaringly annoying to look at if you do stay. Clearly not a pretty Phrag.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 26, 2016)

First of all, Happy Holidays! 

Thank you Heather for stating that this forum is not being censored. But there is a difference between censorship and moderation. The latter is necessary in online communities. The anonymity of the internet lets some people behave like jerks in a way they can't in real life. On the top left of this site it says "forum for discussion". Inflammatory posts like those of Clark do not serve any discussion, they are only supposed to annoy and upset other posters. That is just "trolling", and in any decent forum that is bannable. That man child should have been banned sooner.


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2016)

Ah Ha, SK, you're an Aristotle man, I see. Boooooooo! ;>)


----------



## h_mossy (Dec 29, 2016)

Clark said:


> Rolling on the floor, laughing my effing ass off


Real class, man. Real class...


----------



## Achamore (Jan 4, 2017)

Hamlet said:


> First of all, Happy Holidays!
> 
> Thank you Heather for stating that this forum is not being censored. But there is a difference between censorship and moderation. The latter is necessary in online communities. The anonymity of the internet lets some people behave like jerks in a way they can't in real life. On the top left of this site it says "forum for discussion". Inflammatory posts like those of Clark do not serve any discussion, they are only supposed to annoy and upset other posters. That is just "trolling", and in any decent forum that is bannable. That man child should have been banned sooner.



Hamlet, I have to agree with you. If the forum rules are not being adhered to by someone, then that person should not be permitted in the forum. Clark has made it clear where his interests lie, and his posts amount now to bullying. That's why the Ignore function is not enough. If you are the target for a bully, simply seeing their name beside a blanked post is enough to make me wish to stop coming to this forum. If there is not civil discussion, then I can't stay around. As I said, I'm here for the orchids. I didn't come to the forum to be bullied.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 4, 2017)

Not everyone agrees with everybody we're all different and have differing likes and dislikes. to my mind people have been trying to 'do away' with and not to be ruled by professional politicians who care only for their positions in the 'Class world'. lets be tolerant and laid back on this forum and don't take everything to heart. I for one will never mention politics again ----- but only on orchid forums!!!

Ed


----------

